# Any advice on how to ride Moguls and what is A Basin like in April



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

good luck I recon in pnw you have to put in a required number of hours/days...don't think you would stand a chance of even sitting for the exam around here.


----------

